# Other Kenpo Forums



## Kirk (May 19, 2002)

Do any of you go to other forums?  I've seen Mr Conatser,
Mr Simmons, and Gou on LOADS of them, but how 'bout anyone
else?  

My personal favorite is this one right here, but I stray when 
there's a lull in postings (like right now).  I go to kenponet
*when it's up*   and then only "play" in a lot of others.
Most of the others I get from visiting GD7's site, which has links
to a boat load of other forums. 

Is there anything you like/dislike about the others?  I personally
don't frequent ones that their most recent post was a MONTH
ago!  I dig lots to read on the subject!  Kenponet is fairly cool,
although there's a cyber fight breaking out at least once a week
there.   Which at times can be fun to read too! :rofl: 

Who do you like/dislike and why?


----------



## satans.barber (May 20, 2002)

To be honest, I hate reading forums, they're a complete faff and it's really hard to see what you've read and what you haven't. I try and keep up to this one but I couldn't read anymore, I'd either forget or get too frustrated.

Unfortunately, the rec.martial-arts USENet group is terrible, it's full of spam, bickering and 'who could beat who in the UFC' threads, where as forums like this are full of genuine and interesting conversation (and genuine and interesting peeps come to think of it...), and there's lots to be learnt.

It's a shame really; if only I could point my news reader at the kenpo martial talk forum I'd be happy as Larry 

Oh well, can't have everything I suppose!

Ian.


----------



## Seig (May 20, 2002)

This is about the only one I'm on.  I have checked out otherds along the way and sometimes they are fun along the way, I have rarely found them to be informative.  My wife found this one and it took her 3 weeks to get me to check it out.  I did and am quite happy here.
Just my $.02 (thats $3.00 Canadian )


----------



## Michael Billings (May 20, 2002)

... is the only other Forum I visit with any consistancy.  I cannot even keep up with this one consistantly, but I do enjoy both.  Ron Chapel, Frank Treho, Tom Kelly Jr., Ed Parker Jr., and Wes Idol are on KenpoNet fairly consistantly, so I like to stay in touch with them.  Everyone know Ed Jr. is now a grandfather????  Man that makes me feel old.

Have fun, Keep it real,
Michael B.
UKS-Texas


----------



## Michael Billings (May 20, 2002)

Whoops, major whoops,  I mis-spelled Frank Trejo's name.  Teach me not to proof what I submit.  Sorry about that.
-MB


----------



## Seig (May 20, 2002)

Mr. B,
I do that frequently, that's what the edit button is for.:cheers:


----------



## tonbo (May 20, 2002)

Well, I'm only on here, for the time being......but that comment about all those major players being on Kenponet has me thinking.......

Hmmmm.....maybe I should hop over there as well......I'm always looking to learn more, ya know!!

Peace--


----------



## tunetigress (May 20, 2002)

Well of all the different forums and sites I visit, of course this particular forum is the best and my personal favourite.  There is one other that I have found very informative, well moderated and quite large and active and that is the Uechi-Ryu one located here:

http://www.uechi-ryu.com/

The high point of Uechi-Ryu for me is they have a 'Women Only" Locker room which I am quite fond of visiting.  They also have a very active Women in Martial Arts board which is open to all.  They have lots of other different boards in there, so it is well worth a look.


----------



## Klondike93 (May 20, 2002)

I visit kenponet.com, I like their forum but not like this one. Umm, the IKKO forum, Tracy's forum and the IKKA are the others I visit too.

I like this one the most because of the way the posts are set up.
They are easy to read, you don't have to keep hitting links to see the next post. To me, MartialTalk rocks  


:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 21, 2002)

Of course you can visit any host of forums out there...... but the other than my own...... I have found this one to be excellent.  I used to visit Kenpo-Net a lot but there are a lot of negative posters and hogwash ......   I frankly got tired of it.  So I decided to share my thoughts with others that were much more respectful and interested in Kenpo vs. BS.  Several of those big time posters don't post to awful much anymore.  I will get some of them over here eventually.... 

I like the moderators here and the format as well.

:asian:


----------



## Kirk (May 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *So I decided to share my thoughts with others that were much more respectful and interested in Kenpo vs. BS.
> *



Thank you for that!



> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *Several of those big time posters don't post to awful much anymore.
> *



What a shame.  So much info to be tapped, but flushed because
of politics.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 21, 2002)

I'm gonna bring em all over here!!

:asian:


----------



## RCastillo (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *I'm gonna bring em all over here!!
> 
> :asian: *



Great, now this place is gonna be loaded with "Dysfunctional Kenpoists.


----------



## RCastillo (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Klondike93 _
> 
> *I visit kenponet.com, I like their forum but not like this one. Umm, the IKKO forum, Tracy's forum and the IKKA are the others I visit too.
> 
> ...



Thanks for visitng my forum! See, Mr. Conatser doesn't have a monopoly like he thinks he does!:argue:


----------



## Seig (May 22, 2002)

Monopoly?  I want to be the boot


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 22, 2002)

Ok Seig but only after I give it to Ricardo first........ roflmao (I couldn't resist)  :lol: 

:asian:


----------



## Sandor (May 22, 2002)

Sorry to chime in so late on this thread. Life has been busy lately so I have't had a chance to visit a lot of the 'other' forums lately. After reading the previous posts though I just can't resist the temptation to put in a shamless plug for the site I run. So...


CKF Online has forums built into every item the site publishes. 

There have been some really good threads posted as of late and all are welcome to join the site and participate. Heck, we even let Gou and Zoran run amok 

Peace,
Sandor


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 22, 2002)

we used to have a nice forum here............

but Ponce de leon Sandor has invaded.........


----------



## Sandor (May 22, 2002)

I did shower before arriving here! honest!


----------



## Seig (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *Ok Seig but only after I give it to Ricardo first........ roflmao (I couldn't resist)  :lol:
> 
> :asian: *


and another boot to the head


----------



## Seig (May 22, 2002)

Last night(this morning) when this forum crashed, i tried the IKKO forum was also down


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 22, 2002)

We didn't crash, but our datacenters been having a real crappy month.  I'm -not- happy about the connection issues, and am looking into alternative sollutions.  

Hmm...wonder if that forumsis in the same datacenter as us.  heh.


----------



## Klondike93 (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *Of course you can visit any host of forums out there...... but the other than my own...... I have found this one to be excellent.  I used to visit Kenpo-Net a lot but there are a lot of negative posters and hogwash ......   I frankly got tired of it.  So I decided to share my thoughts with others that were much more respectful and interested in Kenpo vs. BS.  Several of those big time posters don't post to awful much anymore.  I will get some of them over here eventually....
> 
> ...



I've noticed that about kenpo-net lately, do you know what's up with that? 

See if you can get Tom Bleeker to come over and lend some of his insight.

(smacking self in forehead) I just remembered I haven't called to see about getting the bruce lee book he wrote. Think it's not too late to try and get a copy?   


:asian:


----------



## Kirk (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Klondike93 _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



I sent him an email about it awhile ago, since he's stopped 
posting altogether on kenponet.  He said he would stop by
here sooner or later.   I think he's turned off of forums for
awhile.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Klondike93 _*
> Think it's not too late to try and get a copy of Unsettled Matters?
> *



Nope, call him!

:asian:


----------



## Rainman (May 22, 2002)

> Great, now this place is gonna be loaded with "Dysfunctional Kenpoists.



Yep.  Bummer


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 23, 2002)

Like there aren't any here already.....
:rofl:


----------



## Rainman (May 23, 2002)

:miffer:             :miffer:             :miffer: 



> Like there aren't any here already.....



What are you trying to say?:mst: 




















:rofl: 
:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 23, 2002)

I thought you were asleep


----------



## Kirk (May 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *I thought you were asleep *



ROFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
You're all crazy, the whole lot of you!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 23, 2002)

DoN't     T e  LL aNo  yon E!

:erg: :boing2: :moon: :roflmao:


----------



## Seig (May 23, 2002)

Black Belt Dementia is rearing it's ugly head........


----------



## Bill Smith (May 24, 2002)

I didn't go through all the responses on this posts, so I'm not sure if someone mentioned it but the AKKI has a forum. The website is www.akki.com

Bill Smith


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 27, 2002)

http://www.geocities.com/ikkorg/ikkoforumschat.htm

:asian:


----------

